# Cannot GET internet connection using ETHERNET cable



## hazique91 (Dec 14, 2009)

sup guys, im in singapore and currently using the singtel mio box to connect to the internet...i used wireless but lags frequently when playing games like cssource online and stuff..so i decided to use the ethernet cable hoping to get better internet connection..i slot one end of the cable into the ethernet section of the mio box(modem) and the other to my pc..i enabled the Local Area Connection but it says the network cable is unplugged...***? help me guys..much respect : )


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, we have no idea what an MIO box is, so an exact make/model would help here. Did you power cycle the MIO box? Did you try a new cable?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Please check out the link for your Mio box => http://home.singtel.com/mio/mio_voice_setup.html

Is this similar to your setup? If it is, make sure to plug in the Ethernet cable pointing to the Yellow arrow.

Please let us know.


----------



## hazique91 (Dec 14, 2009)

i think its my cable...im using 2 short cables connected together to connect the mio box to my cpu because of the long distance...maybe i should just buy 1 long ethernet cable?will that do the trick?


----------



## hazique91 (Dec 14, 2009)

Is ethernet cable or usb better in terms of connection strength and quality?:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd pick Ethernet over USB every time. USB frequently has conflicts with drivers and other USB devices.

If you're fooling around splicing cables, that is VERY likely to be an issue, get the correct cable!


----------

